# Kabellänge für Analogsignal 0..10V



## holgero (22 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen "RollerDrive EC310"  direkt per SPS steuern. 
Die 0..10V Spannung für die Drehzahlvorgabe möchte ich aus einer ET200SP gewinnen.

Normalerweise versuche ich analoge Steuerleitungen so kurz wie möglich zu halten.
In diesem Fall könnten das jedoch bis zu 25m werden. 
Parallel dazu verlaufen mehrere Servokabel.

Ist das ein Problem?
Welche Richtlinien für Kabellängen gibt es für +/-10V-Analogsignale?  

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Holgero


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juli 2017)

Z.B. im Handbuch der S7-1200 steht bei der Leitungslänge für den 0..10 V Analogeingang eine Länge von 100m bei verdrillt und geschirmter Leitung. Bei einer Impedanz von größer 100 kOhm dürfte das Hauptproblem auch die Leitungskapazität sein.


----------



## winnman (23 Juli 2017)

Ich würde da +- 0 - 20mA nehmen und am Ende mit 500 Ohm abschließen, dann hast du deine 0-10V und die Stromschleife ist wesentlich unempfindlicher.


----------

